# Stimsons Python Growth



## Stimmybilly (May 11, 2017)

Hi,
I've had a stimsons Python for about 5 years and it's a very stron feeder and has been fed consistently (apart from winters) for its whole life.
Despite this, it has only grown to about 50cm when every other stimmy I've seen gets considerably larger. It's feeding on hopper mice at the moment because I believe it's the biggest food size it can handle. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## kittycat17 (May 11, 2017)

That's your problem, snakes can eat prey 1.5 to 2x the width of there body 

Your basically feeding it enough food to sustain it but not for it to grow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GBWhite (May 11, 2017)

Pythons can actually eat food items 6x the width of their body. You'd be surprised what they can get down. I had a hatchling carpet only a couple of months old get into one of our mouse boxes and eat a full grown adult mouse. A 50cm Stimson's shouldn't have any trouble knocking down one of a similar size. I've uploaded this pic before but I'll put it up again so you can see what I mean.


----------



## Stimmybilly (May 11, 2017)

Thanks heaps for your help! I'll start feeding larger sizes


----------



## kittycat17 (May 11, 2017)

Stimmybilly said:


> Thanks heaps for your help! I'll start feeding larger sizes



All good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex.snaith (May 11, 2017)

yeah, my hatchling woma, only about 40cm takes a bloody huge adult mouse for its size ahaha


----------

